#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Surprise for all members Standard DS-1. Drill Stem Inspection

## ezat2007

Standard DS-1. Drill Stem Inspection Volume 3 Edition 2004



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Surprise for all members Standard DS-1. Drill Stem Inspection

----------


## Nabilia

The link is not appearing for me but I was able to find it.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Thank you very mutch, please share DS-1 - vol 2 - Drill stem design and operation

----------


## Burung Terbang

I am late, I need too this standard..... Plz sent to my email kusman_pwt@yahoo.com

Tanks

----------


## vanthodc

You can try this link:




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



If you need another link to make easy for you, don't worry, let me know!
Cheer!

----------


## oileruis

thank you in advance for share information..regards

----------


## ing.jcom

Thanks you in advance, can somebody help me? I cant open the 4shared web, please, mail it to: osoriojc@ymail.com

----------


## Beto Hse

thanks for the book

----------


## thanhhaun

Can you please to share  the book to thanhhaung@gmail.com

----------


## odisea11288

please, Anyone I really need the DS-1 vol 3. 
Thanks  israel_9021@hotmail.com

----------


## big_ignat

Good day! Where can I download the standard DS-1 vol. 2 and vol. 3? If you can give the link, please!

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

